# [Software]Cómo instalar xfce 4.6 [Solucionado]

## Bad Genius

Hola a todos   :Very Happy: . Les comento que despúes de varios intentos hemos logrado instalar gentoo en la pc de un amigo. Como estamos algo escasos de tiempo vamos poco a poco. Estamos en la parte de instalar un entorno gráfico. Por ahí he leído que se liberó la versión 4.6 de xfce. La pregunta sería cómo instalarlo?? he encontrado como instalar pero la version 4.4.

SaludosLast edited by Bad Genius on Tue Mar 31, 2009 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EgoBrain

Bajarse las fuentes y compilar si no esta en los servers ¿No?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hasta nuevo aviso, xfce4.6 está en el overlay xfce-dev. Yo lo tengo instalado hace bastante ya desde ahí y sinceramente si andan escasos de tiempo no te lo recomiendo por que es un quebradero de cabeza tras otro (Es que compila desde SVN, con lo que cada dos por tres algo falla).

Al menos hasta que llegue al arbol de portage te convendría ir instalando 4.4, ya se irá actualizando solo con el paso de los días...

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Hasta nuevo aviso, xfce4.6 está en el overlay xfce-dev. Yo lo tengo instalado hace bastante ya desde ahí y sinceramente si andan escasos de tiempo no te lo recomiendo por que es un quebradero de cabeza tras otro (Es que compila desde SVN, con lo que cada dos por tres algo falla).
> 
> Al menos hasta que llegue al arbol de portage te convendría ir instalando 4.4, ya se irá actualizando solo con el paso de los días...
> 
> Salud!

 

Hace unas semanas vi que estaban los ebuild de xfce 4.6 en portage. ya los quitaron? lo instalé en una máquina y no me gusto. aun prefiero xfce 4.4

----------

## Kuan

Para instalar esa versión tendrás que desenmascarar los paquetes necesarios, añadiendo estas líneas al archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-proto/dri2proto ~x86

x11-libs/libpciaccess ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXext ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86vm ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/rgb ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4util ~x86

xfce-base/libxfcegui4 ~x86

xfce-base/xfconf ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4menu ~x86

xfce-base/xfce-utils ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4 ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-settings ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-panel ~x86

xfce-base/thunar ~x86

xfce-base/xfce4-session ~x86

xfce-base/xfdesktop ~x86

xfce-base/xfwm4 ~x86

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce ~x86

x11-themes/xfwm4-themes ~x86

net-print/xfprint ~x86

app-office/orage ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer ~x86

xfce-extra/exo ~x86

xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager ~x86

```

Las novedades más interesantes son el gestor de energía propio y nuevas aplicaciones como el explorador de conexiones remotas Gigolo que se integra en Thunar o el navegador web Midori basado en webkit. El gestor de archivos se nota más fluido en la última versión.

Si no te interesan esas actualizaciones piénsatelo porque está en la rama inestable y requiere recompilar el servidor XOrg. Además la configuración anterior no la guarda, resulta más conveniente eliminar lo anterior del usuario (/home/usuario/.config y /home/usuario/.cache).

Aquí tienes un par de capturas para que te hagas una idea: 

Xfce 4.6 Captura 1

Xfce 4.6 Captura 2

Saludos.

----------

## Bad Genius

 *Quote:*   

> Hasta nuevo aviso, xfce4.6 está en el overlay xfce-dev. Yo lo tengo instalado hace bastante ya desde ahí y sinceramente si andan escasos de tiempo no te lo recomiendo por que es un quebradero de cabeza tras otro (Es que compila desde SVN, con lo que cada dos por tres algo falla).
> 
> 

 

Para evitar problemas instalare xfce 4.4. Prefiero algo que sea estable. 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, el que tengas que desenmascararlo no quiere decir que sea inestable. sino que todabia no fue "declarado" estable.

yo uso kde4 y me parece que estable es tanto como kde3, pero es ~x86 simplemente porque esta re verdolaga todabia.

hay muchas apps como el kdebluetooth que no va ni para atras. pero kde4 desde la version 4.2 va muy bien, mucho mejor que kde4.1

----------

## Bad Genius

Creo que tienes razón "pelelademadera". Ya veré cuál de los dos instalar. Cualquier duda que surga en el transcurso si no lo puedo remedira se los haré saber.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Llevaba un tiempito sin actualizar el arbol de portage y no había visto la nueva adquisición  :Very Happy: 

Será que ya no voy a renegar tanto en cada actualización? 

Salud!

----------

